# EN: du <date> au <date>



## CP3

Hello,

I would like to translate this sentance from French to English.

"Je serai à New York du 2 au 24 août."

Thank you in advance.


----------



## funnyhat

[…]

"I will be in New York from August 2-24."

or

"I will be in New York from the second of August to the 24th."

I assume you are talking about New York City. If you mean the state, you should specify "the state of New York" or "New York state."


----------



## chagou

*on Friday January 25 2008 to Saturday January 26*

I have to write a letter and I think there is some comma needed here but i don't really know. And i was wondering about the order the dates are written...
Help


----------



## Maître Capello

In the US, you put a comma after the day of the week and before the year:

_on Friday*,* January 25*,* 2008

_Now, for a given time *frame*, you should say _from… to…_ instead of _on… to…_:

_*from* __Friday, January 25 *to* Saturday, January 26, 2008
_


----------



## in-need

Bonsoir à tous!

Une bonne fois pour toutes (car j'ai bien dû me poser la question un milliard de fois, sans avancer d'un iota), chers contributeurs, pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment se traduit :
" *Du 11 au 17 juin 2009"* en anglais *écrit, formel et soutenu* 
(je précise bien, car c'est l'objet de ma question, étant donné qu'il s'agit pour moi de le préciser dans un cadre ultra formel)

suggestions :
From June 11 to 17, 2009
From June 11 to 17 (no coma) 2009
From June 11th to 17th, 2009 / or without a coma before "2009"
From 11 to 17, June, 2009
From 11 to 17 June, 2009
From 11 to 17 June 2009
From 11th to 17th June, 2009
From 11th to 17th June 2009 (without a coma)

vous le voyez, il s'agit de formulation et aussi de ponctuation...
Y'a vraiment des jours où on ne se sent bon à rien! :-(


...mais si vous souhaitez également me faire part des façons populaire ou habituelles d'indiquer un laps de temps daté, je suis preneuse, remarquez! Merci, alors, de me les indiquer comme telles (car je suis d'une curiosité linguistique sans borne!)

Voili, voilà, merci, merci, merci de vos nombreuses et "definately" éclairantes réponses!
)


----------



## morristhepen

I think that leaving out the _th_ makes it more formal - or at least _businesslike_. But whether to pout the dates before or after the month varies and there's no real qualitative difference... I suppose putting the dates before the month make it visually a little easier on the eye.

Never a comma between the date and the month, but personally I'd put a comma between those two and the year.

So my final vote would be From 11-17 June, 2009!


----------



## Novanas

I think you'll probably see this written in different ways.  I don't think there's any one right answer, as usage will vary.

IMO, the best is probably "from June 11th to 17th, 2009", but I myself tend to write "from 11-17 June, 2009".

I believe, however, it's always better to have a comma before the year.  E.g., 11-17 June, 2009. 

If you're worried about getting it right, the people you're sending your letter to probably won't know.


----------



## xiancee

From 11th to 17th June, 2009

this is my favourite
 don't know why


----------



## LGT

This is an interesting point, in-need. As other responses have shown, there seems to be no set way to deal with dates, but you might find it useful to check the style guides of the major English-language newspapers such as the Times, the Telegraph and the Guardian (google "Times style guide", for example, and then go to the section on Dates.

As you'll see, they don't strictly agree, but none of them recommend using "th" or similar, so it would probably be best to follow their advice on that (personally I think "th" seems quite old-fashioned but not necessarily informal).

Just for info, the two below in red I would never use:

From June 11 to 17, 2009
From June 11 to 17 (no coma) 2009
From June 11th to 17th, 2009 / or without a coma before "2009"
From 11 to 17, June, 2009 
From 11 to 17 June, 2009
From 11 to 17 June 2009
From 11th to 17th June, 2009
From 11th to 17th June 2009 (without a coma)

Hope this helps!


----------



## EmptyGirl

Bonjour,

pour exprimer une période de temps, comment écrivez-vous la date en anglais?

ex: du 1er octobre au 31 Juin

from October 1 to June 31 ? 
est-ce la bonne façon d'écrire la date?


----------



## CallmeLouise

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours vu (en Angleterre): from 1 October to 31 June. Mais c'est peut-etre different en Ang Americain.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Bonjour EmptyGirl,

Votre version est correcte. Il en existe d'autres, toutes aussi correctes. Par exemple, en anglais américain, on utilise couramment "through" à la place de "to".


----------



## xaipete

Aux Etats-Unis le mois précède: from October 1 to June 30.  Pour éviter l'ambiguité, on peut aussi dire "from October 1 through June 30" si le 30 juin est inclu.
(On ne parle pas beaucoup du 31 juin; on préfère le 1er juillet!)


----------



## expt

Bonjour,

Comment traduire sur un voucher l'expression "Du 23 Juillet au 8 Septembre 2012":

From July, 23rd to September, 8th, 2012?

From 23 July to September, 8, 2012?

Le coupon est un flyer distribué en magasin, les détails sont donc importants!!! (virgules, etc)

merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

Tout d'abord, il est important de savoir si ce document est destiné à un marché "anglophone" ou plutôt "américanophone", le format d'expression des dates différant selon le cas.

"à l'anglaise" : _from 23rd July to 8th September 2012_
"à l'américaine" : _from July, 23 to September, 8 2012_

... cela, selon les règles que l'on trouve couramment.
En aucun cas on ne doit faire précéder l'année d'une virgule. Par contre, j'ignore s'il est nécessaire de la répéter (mais je ne doute pas que quelqu'un ici apportera vite cette précision).


----------



## broglet

les 'rd' 'th' etc et les virgules sont un peu démodés.  De nos jours il faut être plus 'propre':

from 23 July to 8 September 2012 _ou_ 23 July - 8 September 2012


----------



## wildan1

snarkhunter said:


> "à l'américaine" : _from July, 23 to September, 8 2012_
> 
> ... cela, selon les règles que l'on trouve couramment.


Effectivement, nous utilisons une virgule en AE pour les dates précisent le jour, mais pas après le mois. On place une virgule devant l'année seulement quand on précise le jour :

From _July 23 to September 8, 2012
_
On écrit toujours la date en nombres cardinaux, mais on la prononcera toujours en nombre ordinaux : _"From July twenty-third to September eighth…"
_
Pour les dates sans jour précisé, aucune virgule : _July 2011 to September 2012_


----------

